# 1950S  FLEETWING GIRLS BICYCLE - $225 (VALDOSTA)



## Miyata FL. (May 10, 2018)

Gorgeous..  Not my bike. https://valdosta.craigslist.org/bik/d/1950s-fleetwing-girls-bicycle/6568408975.html


----------

